# NeXTstep SafetyNet to OSX? Also NetInfo Trouble!



## matty (May 2, 2001)

- Brian Cuthie at Systemix software made an awesome backup software for the NeXT called SafetyNet. Presently, for use with Tape Libraries... it would kick the crap out of Retrospect. Dantz won't promise to put in the ability to backup while restoring files at the same time (Pre-emptive multitasking anyone?)... while SafetyNet would if ported to OSX. Unfortunately my C to C++ skills are pretty much non-existent, and I just glanced at Project Builder on the Developer's Tools for the first time. Needless to say, at the very least it would take a miracle for me to port it (or some extremely large amount of guidance from a seasoned developer with too much time on his hands.) Let me know if anyone even  uses this program anymore. 
  Another thing with this- Anyone have a NeXT network with NetInfo, and a MacOSXserver NetInfo network working together?
If so how? 
    Thanks.
  Matty


----------



## matty (Aug 9, 2006)

This is the same guy in 2006 (I wrote this as soon as OS X Server was almost usable when it was all UFS with blue box on top...) and alot has changed. I still wish SafetyNet ran on OS X ... the need is still there or even a version that ran on GNUstep. I did get it to run on OpenStep years ago which helped the continued use of our SafetyNet app on x86 boxes as the NeXT slabs slowly passed away (yeah, they STILL work but I was the only guy around left who spoke enough "NeXTish" to keep em runnin'.

Needless to say a few years I basically abandoned being a hardware guy and spend all my time developing software... mainly php/mysql, flash stuff and the occassional java app. Still, as always... loving OS X. 

If anyone has any input on this SafetyNet situation, please go ahead and post (but if no one has in over 5 years I doubt anyone but myself and a select few, sadly, cares.... and yes, I did contact Brian Cuthie with no luck in getting any further on development or info.

Thanks.
Matty
Matthew Alan Young


----------



## boyfarrell (Aug 12, 2006)

If you've got the source code of this app I don't think that it would be much of a problem to do the port. You just have to spend a little time bolting the GUI on top. 

Have you contacted the author of the app, commerical ability of the software is long gone they might just give it to you?

What is so special about safetynet, I'm interested.

Dan.


----------

